# QG18DE compared to SR18DE



## Audidude (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi,
Newbie to your forum (though not to auto forums).

My daughter just bought (on my advice) 2001 Avenir with (I think) a QG18DE engine. 143000kms
My son has a Primera with a SR18DE engine. 225000kms

Neither are interested in tuning, but more interested in long term reliability and important issues that they should look out for.

Can someone please give me a thumbnail description of the essential differences between these 2 series engines (for my interest) and any other pointers.

thanks heaps



Audidude
New Zealand
'96 Honda Integra Type R JDM DC2 fully homologated tarmac Targa race car
(search YouTube for "intgrr" for rally clips)
'96 Honda Integra Type R JDM DC2 low mileage collectible
'06 Audi DTM A4 2.0T Quattro


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sorry for the late reply, but i'll give it a go.

1) The QG18DE is a cast iron block, essentially a bored version of a GA16DE, 80x88mm bore v. stroke, if i remember from years back. Variable cam timing on the intake side, but not exhaust on that model. It's definitely a commuter style motor, kinda a halfway point motor Nissan did because they didn't want to reinvent the wheel (hence using the GA16 block as a building block)

2) The SR18DE is likely a sand-cast alumnium block, much like the SR20. Probably a bit more stout and capable of revving out a little higher. Head flow on the SR's is not all that hot, but here again you said neither of them are interested in modding, so it doesn't matter.

Neither motor has interchangeable parts. Unfortunately Nissan didn't work the same way as Honda (which could've reduced their costs, actually) in that many of the motors shared parts or were interchangeable.

Both should prove to be extremely reliable with proper maintenance, but I'd give the nod to the SR due to it's pedigree.


----------



## Audidude (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for that!


----------

